# LPFP upgrade



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

If anyone has any experiences on fuelpump upgrades that can feed 5x1000cc injectors i would appreciate all input from you.
I been looking around to see possibilities, and some build dual pumps in the basket and do some upgrade to the pump controller.
Let me know what you all think is the best solution when chasing 1000HP.
Engine is sleeved, Head is ported etc.etc.


----------

